# peggy2ab



## peggy2ab (Jul 6, 2012)

anybody on the broompark 14 month trip about 1962 like to hear fromyou


----------



## apearson67 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi im posting for my father. He was on this ship round about this time. His name is william(billy) pearson. He remembers a john donnelly. Apparently drowned he thinks at baltimore harbour. Can you or anyone remember this. Thank you.


----------



## peggy2ab (Jul 6, 2012)

not on the same trip as your father so can't help you the ship was a happy one except for a couple of set to's all the deck crowd were from hull and Grimsby apart from me from the sticks (Doncaster)


----------

